# Teichbau Mitte 2018 ...



## Peter_W (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo und guten Tag...

Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: Werde Ende dieses Monats 64 und bin wohnhaft im vorderen Sauerland. Seit 2007 bin ich Mitglied in Lothar Gehlhaar's Koi-Foren. Immer hatte ich mir in all den Jahren vorgenommen, koimässig etwas zu machen. Jedoch, über eine auch jetzt noch lfd. Koi-Innenhälterung mit 2000 L bin ich nie hinaus gekommen...

Dazu vielleicht mehr an anderer, passender, Stelle...

Parallel dazu hatten wir immer ne kleine Gartenschüssel mit 1000 L im Garten stehen.

    

Nun in Mitte 2018 dachte ich mir, jetzt machste doch noch mal was Richtiges, allerdings nur mit Goldfischen.
Aus den ebay-kleinanzeigen wurde ein GFK-Becken geschossen in der Größe 4,2 x 2,4 x 0,8 m mit einem Wasservolumen von rd. 4700 L. Der Größenunterschied ist nachfolgend gut zu sehen.

 

Nachfolgend der Einbau als Hochbecken. In den Boden eingelassen wurden 35 cm und 45 cm ragen heraus. Der überstehende Bereich von 45 cm soll im nächsten Frühjahr rundum noch mit Bruchsandsteinen verkleidet werden. Dies hat keinerlei statische Bedeutung, sondern soll als rein optische Außenverkleidung dienen.

 

Nach der Erstbefüllung.
Hinten links sieht man den "kleinen" Oase Biopress 4000 Druckfilter von der vorherigen Teichschale.
Er sollte sich aber bald als zu klein herausstellen.

 

Also wurde dieser kurzfristig ausgetauscht gegen das Modell SuperFish Top Clear 15000.
Dieses Modell ist geeignet für Teiche von bis zu 15000 L und kann mit einer Pumpe betrieben werden, welche max. 5000 L in der Stunde fördert. Gewählt wurde hier das Modell SuperFish Pond ECO 5000 mit einer nominalen Pumpleistung von max. 4800 L pro Stunde.
Damit wird die Vorgabe des Filters erfüllt und aufgrund des dazu passenden Teichvolumens ist eine Umwälzung von rd. einmal pro Stunde gegeben. Für einen reinen Goldfischteich vielleicht nicht zwingend notwendig, aber aufgrund meiner langjährigen Mitgliedschaft in Gehlhaar's Koi-Foren bin ich vielleicht doch etwas "verseucht".

    

Saugseitig wurde an der Pumpe der Gehäusedeckel entfernt und auf den Stutzen mit Aussendurchmesser von 48 mm eine doppelseitige Kautschukmuffe befestigt. In die andere Seite der Muffe wurde ein DN 50 Rohr befestigt. Dieses ist 2 m lang und enthält drei Reihen 8 mm Bohrungen (oben und zweimal waagerecht links und rechts) im Abstand von jeweils 10 cm. Das offene Ende auf der anderen Seite wurde mit einer Kappe verschlossen.

Sinn der Übung: Ich erhalte so ein 2 m langes Saugrohr und über diese Strecke wird dann auch Wasser gesaugt. Die Pumpe saugt also nicht nur in unmittelbarer Nähe des Standortes an. Auf den nächsten zwei Fotos sieht man den Anschluss, die Bohrungen und die Lage im Teich von hinten nach vorne.

    

Jetzt beginnt der Herbst und die Blätter und Kiefernnadeln fallen.
Dazu habe ich mir eine Konstruktion mit Gewindestangen M10 einfallen lassen.
Als Netz habe ich keine Standardmaschenweite von 15 x 15 oder 10 x 10 mm verwendet (da fallen die Kiefernnadeln nämlich immer noch durch), sondern eines mit Maschenweite 7 x 3 mm. Sowas erhält man beispielsweise hier:
https://www.tvv-verpackungen.de/teichnetze
Das Netz kann im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen gleichzeitig als Schattierungsnetz verwendet werden.
S. dazu die nächsten vier Bilder.

          

Nun habe ich ja das alte 1000 L Becken noch da rumliegen...
Ich könnte es natürlich bei den Kleinanzeigen anbieten, aber ich überlege derzeit, ob ich das im nächsten Frühjahr nicht noch verwenden kann als zusätzliche Filtereinheit. Folgendes Szenario habe ich mal grob angedacht: Das kleine Becken wird so neben das große Becken aufgestellt, daß es etwa 15 cm höher zu stehen kommt. Vom Druckfilter aus wird das Wasser statt direkt zurück in das große Becken in das kleine Becken eingeleitet und kann von dort aus mittels noch zu schaffenden Überlaufes (z. B. ein DN 50 Rohr mit Flanschdurchführung) in das große Becken zurücklaufen. Ob das nun ein reiner Pflanzenfilter werden soll oder etwas mit z. B. Helix, muß ich noch weiter durchdenken. Noch ist ja lange Zeit dafür... *lach

Der augenblickliche Besatz stellt sich dar wie folgt:

- Sieben rote Goldfische mit einer Größe von 12 cm
- Fünf __ Shubunkin in gleicher Größe
- Ein zitronengelber __ Goldfisch mit einer Größe von rd. 20 cm
- Ein Shubunkin mit einer Größe von rd. 28 cm. Dieser schwamm in all den Jahren in meiner Innenhälterung und wurde nun Mitte des Jahres erstmals ausgesetzt.

In der Innenhälterung schwimmen jetzt noch fünf Koi in der Größe zwischen 28 und 45 cm.

Hoffe, habe mit meiner kleinen Teichvorstellung nicht gelangweilt...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Michael H (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Und viel Spass bei den ganzen Verrückten hier .....

Und wann sollen die Koi aus der 2000 Liter IH raus ...?

Wenn ja wird es eng in deiner Teichschale mit 4700 Liter + die Goldfische .

Wenn ja , kannste deinen jetzigen Filter Verkaufen , weil es der nie und nimmer schafft .

Wenn ja , bin gespannt auf deine Bau-Doku zu deinem neuen Vorfilter ( die kleine Schale kannste ja als Bio - Abteilung nehmen wie z.B __ Hel-x oder Bürsten .

Wenn ja , bin gespannt auf deine Bau-Doku zum Folien Teich .


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Peter,

ich fürchte du hast zu wenig Bohrungen in das Saugrohr gemacht. Da kannst du locker 5 x so viele rein bohren. Du hast so wie es ist zwar etwa den gleichen Querschnitt wie bei einem 50 er Rohr aber die Löcher werden sich durch Biofilm, Algen, Schmutz usw. verkleinern und gegebenfalls auch zusetzen.


----------



## Peter_W (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Michael,

eigentlich hatte ich nicht vor, die Koi nach draußen zu setzen.
Und in diesem Jahr ja sowieso nicht mehr.
Ich hatte die IH ja im Gehlhaar-Forum zum Verkauf gestellt.
Jemand, der sie mir abnehmen wollte, hat mich leider im Stich gelassen.
Also läuft sie derweil halt weiter...
Wenn ich im nächsten Frühling doch in die Verlegenheit käme, dieses so zu tun:
An der IH werkelt seit 2011 ein Eazy-Pod Filter, den ich dann natürlich auch noch draußen in Reihe anschließen könnte...
Bin mit dem Teil übrigens mehr als zufrieden !

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter_W (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Natürlich wäre es kein Problem, das Lochbild mittels weiterer Bohrungen entsprechend zu vergrößern.
Ich werde das auf dem Schirm behalten...
Spätestens Ende November, so denke ich, werde ich den Pumpenbetrieb ja eh einstellen und die Gerätschaften aus dem Teich entnehmen bis zum nächsten Frühjahr.

Das gleiche Lochbild verwende ich übrigens auch in meiner IH mit sogar der baugleichen Pumpe.
Probleme hatte ich dort noch nie. Allerdings gibt es dort im Keller mangels Sonnenlicht ja auch keine Algenbildung.
Beobachten kann ich nur, daß sich rund um jede einzelne Bohrung herum eine etwa Fünfmarkstück große Fläche bildet, die regelrecht blank gesaugt ist.
Soll heißen, auch am Ende der 2-m-Strecke wird noch voll angesaugt...

Gruß Peter



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ich fürchte du hast zu wenig Bohrungen in das Saugrohr gemacht. Da kannst du locker 5 x so viele rein bohren. Du hast so wie es ist zwar etwa den gleichen Querschnitt wie bei einem 50 er Rohr aber die Löcher werden sich durch Biofilm, Algen, Schmutz usw. verkleinern und gegebenfalls auch zusetzen.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2018)

Auch der Druckverlust an den Löchern ist nicht zu unterschätzen, du siehst ja an der Fleckenbildung um die Löcher das dort eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herrscht.

Je höher die Fließgeschwindigkeit, umso höher der Druckverlust. Das kostet dich Wassermenge und unnötig Strom.


----------



## Peter_W (8. Okt. 2018)

Danke Roland für Deine Ausführungen.

a) Die Bohrlochgröße von 8 mm resultiert daraus, daß die Pumpenbeschreibung vorgibt, Partikel bis zu 8 mm Durchmesser max. zu häckseln und zu verarbeiten.

b) Die weiteren von Dir benannten Aspekte habe ich so noch gar nicht betrachtet...

Ergo: Wirst alt wie ne Kuh und lernst jeden Tag noch dazu. Aber dazu soll der Austausch ja u. a. auch dienen... *lach


----------



## Peter_W (18. Okt. 2018)

moin zusammen...

Inzwischen habe ich mir weitere Gedanken gemacht darüber, ob ich mit der kleinen 1000 L Schale noch was anfangen kann im nächsten Jahr...

Bin eigentlich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß es mit diesem unförmigen Gebilde nichts bringt. Nach langem Recherchieren und Lesen im Netz bin ich nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen, mir zum Frühlingsbeginn im nächsten Jahr dieses Set zuzulegen:
https://www.teichpflege.eu/teichfilter-15000-Liter
Warum ? Der von mir derzeit eingesetzte Filter Top Clear 15000 hält nicht, was er verspricht. Ich habe derzeit eine Sichttiefe bis auf etwa 0,5 Meter. Hat auch nichts mit Algen zu tun. Davon sind wir derzeit ja weit entfernt. Das Wasser ist auch nicht grün. Es ist nur einfach nicht 100 % klar...
Das im Opener gezeigte Saugrohr in 80 cm Tiefe kann ich nur schemenhaft erahnen.

Ich denke, den Unterschied zwischen klarem und nicht klarem Wasser kann ich gut beurteilen. In meiner IH, wo sich fünf Koi tummeln, kann ich bis auf 90 cm Grund gucken und erkenne da jedes Detail und kann die Beschriftung der Pumpe ohne Anstrengung lesen.
Zu guter Letzt haben mich die ausführlichen Beschreibungen auf der o.g. Seite und auch die Kundenrückmeldungen überzeugt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Michael H (18. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Hmmmm , was gibt es zu dem Schwämme Ausdrücken zu sagen ....... und dann noch bei dem Preis ....
Bin gespannt ob‘s funktioniert, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Peter_W (18. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Michael,

danke für's Feedback...

Nee, da wird nix ausgedrückt - soll ja auch nicht !

Einfach mal innerhalb der Saison ab und an die Ablasshähne öffnen, einige Minuten bei weiter laufendem Betrieb laufen lassen und gut ist...
Beschrieben hier (dort insbesondere am Ende für die Leute mit Ablasshähnen...  )
https://www.teichpflege.eu/media/pd...ilter-schnell-richtig-reinigen-kapitel-17.pdf

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter_W (21. Okt. 2018)

moin zusammen,

nachfolgend noch ein paar Sonntagsimpressionen von vor ein paar Minuten bei schönem Sonnenschein.

Die Futtergaben wurden bereits verringert, aber noch haben sie Appetit...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Okt. 2018)

Peter_W schrieb:


> Nachfolgend der Einbau als Hochbecken. In den Boden eingelassen wurden 35 cm und 45 cm ragen heraus. Der überstehende Bereich von 45 cm soll im nächsten Frühjahr rundum noch mit Bruchsandsteinen verkleidet werden. Dies hat keinerlei statische Bedeutung, sondern soll als rein optische Außenverkleidung dienen.


Tach auch, ich hoffe das es keinen harten kalten Winter gibt. 
Dein Becken steht über dem Boden. Da kann der Frost schon von der Seite in ca. 40 cm tiefe auf deinen Teich einwirken.
Ich würde den Teich möglist noch vor dem Winter seitlich anfüllen. Damit die Kälte erst durch den Boden muss.


----------



## Peter_W (29. Okt. 2018)

Danke Totto für Deine Hinweise.

Ein guter Teil Erde ist ja bereits rundum angeschüttet, wie man im Opener auf dem viertletzten Bild sehen kann...
Zur Not kann ich auch noch eine Rolle (oder mehrere) Iso-Matten besorgen und die senkrecht ein- oder auch zweimal rundum ziehen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter_W (1. Apr. 2019)

Erste Frühlingsimpressionen...

Der superfish Top Clear 15000 ist nun seit gut 10 Tagen wieder in Betrieb.
Mußte ich in den ersten Tagen noch täglich eine kurze Rückspülung vornehmen, so habe ich seit drei Tagen wieder klare Sicht bis auf den Grund.

     

Laubeinfälle hatte ich so gut wie keine, da ich ja ab Herbst bis vor dem ersten Schneefall ein feines Netz übergespannt hatte.

Auch die Grünpflanzen beginnen bereits fleissig, unter Wasser neue Triebe / Blätter auszubilden.

   

In diesem Jahr werde ich im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr das feine Netz, welches auch als Beschattungsnetz fungieren kann, bereits ab Mai auflegen, damit sich das Wasser nicht so sehr erwärmen kann wie im letzten Jahr geschehen. Einen Link zum Beschattungsnetz hatte ich in einer meiner vorherigen Beiträge ja mal eingestellt.
Ich werde mit dieser Maßnahme beobachten, ob zum Spätsommer hin wieder eine Wassertrübheit eintritt. Falls doch, werde ich auf jeden Fall den Filter wechseln, wie ebenfalls in einem meiner Vorbeiträge schon einmal geschrieben. Im Moment bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Apr. 2019)

Deine Teichanlage ist sehr schön geworden.
Drücke dir die Daumen das der Filter reicht.


----------



## Peter_W (1. Juni 2019)

Ich mal wieder...

Heute sind wir zwei Monate weiter.
Die Pflanzen wachsen phantastisch und haben sogar Blüten.
Seit heute mit Beginn der starken Sonneneinstrahlung wurde das Schattierungsnetz aufgelegt..
Ein paar Bilder von soeben...

           

Leider hat sich in den letzten zwei Wochen wieder 'grünes Wasser' (Schwebealgen) eingestellt.

Ich hatte mir eine Ersatz-UV-Birne (11 Watt) bestellt und die gestern am Abend eingebaut und auch die Quartz-Röhre gereinigt.
Ich wunderte mich anschließend, dass der Trafo kalt blieb.
Da es dann schnell dunkel wurde, hatte ich die Überprüfung auf heute verschoben.
Mein Fehler war: Ich hatte die Kunststoffsockelkappe zuerst übergeschoben und dann die Birne in den Sockel gesteckt.
Dabei hatte es wohl nicht 'klack' gemacht, also nicht eingerastet. Heute habe ich erst die Birne eingerastet und dann die Kappe aufgesteckt.
Und nun brennt das Ding auch wieder... *lach

Aber... Einer Eingebung folgend habe ich mal den Filterdeckel des Filters abgenommen.
Ich habe mich fast hingesetzt... Der schwarze Mulm quoll mir nur so entgegen.
Filtergehäuse also entleert und sämtliche Innereien [die ca. 10 cm dicke Formmatte und auch die Bioballs (das sind so dicke mit ca. 4 cm Durchmesser)] in mehren Eimern MIT Teichwasser NUR grob ausgespült und dann wieder alles zusammen gebaut.

Offensichtlich wurde der Dreck nur noch im Kreis herum gepumpt...
Rückspülungen hatte ich in der Vergangenheit regelmässig (1 - 2 x wöchentlich) vorgenommen, was dann ja auch immer quasi einem kleinen Teilwasserwechsel gleichkommt.
Asche auf mein Haupt... !
Natürlich steht in der Bedienungsanleitung, dass mindestens zwei mal in der Saison eine Grundreinigung durchgeführt werden soll.
Da der Filter ja erst im August 2018 angeschafft und dann Ende Oktober bereits wieder abgeschaltet wurde, war mir das einfach durchgegangen.

Was will ich damit sagen ?
Bei DV-Problemen kennt man ja den Spruch: Das Problem sitzt - meistens - hinter der Tastatur !

In diesem Fall muß ich die Schuld für das 'grüne Wasser' wohl eindeutig bei mir suchen.
Ich werde berichten, wie es sich nun nach der durchgeführten Grundreinigung weiter entwickelt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter_W (2. Juni 2019)

Tag zwei nach der Filter-Grundreinigung:

Heute früh um acht eine Rückspülung vorgenommen.
Kam ne ganz schöne Brühe raus...

Gerade vor einer halben Stunde auf eine weitere Rückspülung verzichtet, sondern gleich wieder den Filter aufgemacht zu Kontrollzwecken.
Die Schritte sind eigentlich einfach und nehmen nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch.
a) Netzstecker für Pumpe und UV ziehen
b) Zwei Überwurfmuttern für Schlauchein- und -ausgang lösen
c) UV-Einheit nach oben aus dem Filter ziehen
d) Die sechs Überwurfklammern lösen und den Deckel abnehmen

Wieder stand ich vor der total verdreckten (fetter schwarzer Mulm) 10 cm dicken Filtermatte.
Herausgenommen und in entnommenem Teichwasser ausgespült.
Die Mattenauflage (Kunststoff-Lochplatte) nach oben entnommen.
Das Filtergehäuse dann mittels Umkippen entleert. Wieder eine schwarze Brühe ohne Ende. Die Bio-Balls diesmal nicht separat gereinigt.
Wieder zusammen gebaut und Neustart.
Zeitaufwand knapp 20 Minuten.

Denke, dieses wird nun noch einige Tage so weitergehen, bis wirklich aller Schmutz / Schwebealgen entfernt sind.

Erkenntnisse daraus per heute:
Die Filteranlage tut, was sie tun muß. Aufgrund der verbauten PondECO 5000 Pumpe zieht sie wirklich reichlich Dreck und sammelt diesen auch im Gehäuse. Die regelmässige Wartung liegt dann wieder beim Benutzer. Dazu hatte ich aber ja gestern schon geschrieben...

Erkenntnis aber auch:
Filterkette offensichtlich zu klein, um auch mal eine Zeit von zwei, drei Monaten ohne Wartung durchzustehen.
Damit ist von mir nicht eine z. B. wöchentliche Rückspülung gemeint. Ich stelle ausschließlich ab auf die Filter-Grundreinigung.

Zwei Optionen sehe ich:
- Mit diesen Erkenntnissen es in Kauf nehmen, auch mal öfter eine Filter-Grundreinigung vorzunehmen.
- Umstellen auf eine Regentonnen-Reihe mit größerem Volumen, wie auf einer deutschen Site umfangreich beschrieben.

Höherwertigeres Equipment erachtete ich bei der Teichgröße doch eher als mit 'Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen...'
Sollte ja alles in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zueinander stehen...

-----

Über Anregungen und / oder kritische Stimmen freue ich mich natürlich.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2019)

Peter_W schrieb:


> Höherwertigeres Equipment erachtete ich bei der Teichgröße doch eher als mit 'Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen...'
> Sollte ja alles in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zueinander stehen...


Du meinst wohl es soll im Verhältniss zur Geldbörse stehen. Sollte es nicht im Verhältniss zu den Fischen ihr Leben stehen. "Willst" du in einer engen dreckigen Wohnung leben" ...
LG
Helmut


----------



## Peter_W (2. Juni 2019)

Helmut, ich verstehe nicht ganz...

Soll ich mir jetzt für knapp 5.000 L einen Trommler hinstellen, oder wie meinst Du das ?


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2019)

Trommler nicht, aber einen Filter der den Namen zurecht trägt. Z.B. dieser ... https://www.a-koi.at/filter/bead-filter-druckfilter/econobead/econobead-eb-40
Oder ein anderer dieser Bauweise. 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Peter_W (2. Juni 2019)

Danke Helmut, für den Hinweis.

Leider ist dieser Druckfilter nicht 'stand alone' zu betreiben...
Der entsprechende Absatz aus der Bedienungsanleitung lautet:



> *VORFILTER
> Weil die Schlitze im Ein- und Auslaufsystem einen schmalen Durchlass haben, sodass die Beads
> nicht aus dem Filter gelangen, kann der Ultrabead Filter nicht direkt am Bodenablauf oder Pumpe
> montiert werden weil sonst die groben Schmutzpartikel das Schlitzrohr verstopfen. Benutzen Sie in
> ...


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2019)

OK .... habe mir die BDA jetzt nicht herunter geladen.

Also doch ein Trommler davor  .... nein, ein Ultrasieve tuts auch davor ... https://www.a-koi.at/filter/spaltfilter/ultrasieve-midi-300-standard

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (2. Juni 2019)

@Digicat
Hallo Helmut, da muss ich dir auch ausnahmsweise widersprechen. So ein Beadfilter bringt sicherlich viel bei einer Innenhälterung aber an einem Gartenteich würde ich den nicht empfehlen. Der setzt sich recht schnell zu und braucht zudem eine starke und somit stromfressende Pumpe.

Bei der Teichgröße von knapp  5 m³ würde ich eher auf einen Durchlauffilter mit einem kleinen Siebfilter davor raten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2019)

Servus Peter

Die hat er ja jetzt auch schon ... nur halt mit einem Supermarkt-Druckfilter. Deshalb habe ich diesen vorgeschlagen.

Ohne diese Vorgeschichte könnte man auch einen Oase https://www.a-koi.at/filter/oase-fi...nmatic-sets/oase-biotec-screenmatic-set-40000 empfehlen. Nur da ist der Beadfilter + US von der Beschaffung her günstiger.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2019)

Peter_W schrieb:


> Über Anregungen und / oder kritische Stimmen freue ich mich natürlich.


Gerne doch, 
obwohl, den part hast du ja schon gut ausgefüllt. Und deinem Fazit ist kaum noch irgendetwas hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Peter_W (23. Juni 2019)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir.

Wieder sind knapp drei Wochen vergangen und ich habe mich dabei in Geduld geübt.
Es wurde an jedem Tag einmal eine kurze Rückspülung vorgenommen.
In dieser Woche nur noch jeden zweiten Tag.
Dabei lasse ich die Rückspülung so lange laufen, bis der Wasserstand etwa 5 cm verloren hat, das entspricht bei der Wasseroberfläche etwa 500 Liter.

 
Man kann das links am Rand gut sehen. Das war heute. Am hinteren Bildrand sieht man, dass ich hier schon wieder bei der Auffüllung bin.
Die Schwebealgen sind verschwunden, der Grünstich des Wassers ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Ich habe derzeit eine Sichttiefe von gut 60 cm. Eigentlich bin ich damit zufrieden. Ich muß nicht unbedingt bis auf den Grund gucken können.
Vielleicht ist es gar nicht verkehrt, wenn die Fische sich bei Bedarf auch mal 'unsichtbar' machen können.

 
Die Pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt. Eine geöffnete Seerosenblüte ist auch gerade zu sehen. Weitere Knospen stehen kurz vor der Öffnung.

   
Weitere sechs Pflanzen wurden in drei Körben noch eingesetzt vor etwa zwei Wochen.
Im linken Bild im Vordergrund __ Wasserminze, links daneben Rote Labelie.
Im rechten Bild hinten links im dritten Korb __ Blutweiderich.
Blütezeit ist angegeben mit Juli bis September, passiert also erst noch.
Alle Gewächse sollen zwischen 60 und 80 cm hoch werden.

 
Hier eine Übersicht über die drei Schilfgewächse, welche alle in großen Rundkörben auf einer Tiefe von 30 cm stehen.
Hinten links der __ Igelkolben, hinten rechts und vorne rechts sind die Gewächse identisch. Leider habe ich den Namen gerade nicht.
Dazu müsste ich erst eines der Schilder aus einem Korb fischen.
Jedenfalls trugen die beiden Gewächse im Mai wunderschöne azurblaue Doppelblüten. Jetzt nach der Blüte nimmt das Grün dagegen richtig Fahrt auf.

   
Hier noch mal zwei aktuelle Gesamtansichten.
Man kann auch schön das aufgelegte Schattierungsnetz sehen.

   
Futter bekommen die Fische natürlich auch.
Derzeit zweimal täglich je 5 Teelöffel.
Es handelt sich um 5mm-Pellets, welche von mir mit einem Stößel lediglich leicht aufgebrochen werden (linkes Bild).
Rechtes Bild: Versammlung der Raubtiere...
Das Futter wird innerhalb von fünf Minuten restlos verputzt...


----------

